# Footon-Servetto-Fuji's New Kit OMG!



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Those new bibs and jerseys will be flying off the shelf. People won't be able to get enough of them.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> Those new bibs and jerseys will be flying off the shelf. People won't be able to get enough of them.


Effin fugly--wow.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

High marks for originality I guess, not sure how that'll "pop" on camera though.

I like the looks of the bike, the mismatched brakes work for me.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

just plain wrong!


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Ha Ha...I just saw this and immediately clicked on this forum!
HORRIBLE...worst kit ever in my opinion.

It looks like someone stepped in sh!t...or puke...or a mixture.


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

There seems to be several versions. I'm betting those brown ones won't be around much.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/footon-servetto-rolls-out-2010-kit/100671

The bike looks awesome though,


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

when you think SKY kit was ugly?????
what is going on?


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007TarmacSL said:


> There seems to be several versions. I'm betting those brown ones won't be around much.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/footon-servetto-rolls-out-2010-kit/100671
> 
> The bike looks awesome though,


Nope, the red ones are the Austrian TT and RR champion kits, the grey/red/green is the Portugese champ kit....

....the 'brown' or 'gold' or 'flesh colour' kits are the regular, full-time kits.... I think it would be decent if the colour was made more gold (like the Vuelta leader's jersey) and less flesh toned....


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

twiggy said:


> Nope, the red ones are the Austrian TT and RR champion kits, the grey/red/green is the Portugese champ kit....
> 
> ....the 'brown' or 'gold' or 'flesh colour' kits are the regular, full-time kits.... I think it would be decent if the colour was made more gold (like the Vuelta leader's jersey) and less flesh toned....


Thanks for clearing that up .


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow...it's different...wow, thats terrible looking. But you have to admit the bike looks cool.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

The coolest looking bike EVAR cannot make up for the ugliest kit EVAR. That is beyond hideous.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> Those new bibs and jerseys will be flying off the shelf. People won't be able to get enough of them.



Ahh yes, the always popular Baby sh*t brown colorway.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

twiggy said:


> Nope, the red ones are the Austrian TT and RR champion kits, the grey/red/green is the Portugese champ kit....
> 
> ....the 'brown' or 'gold' or 'flesh colour' kits are the regular, full-time kits.... I think it would be decent if the colour was made more gold (like the Vuelta leader's jersey) and less flesh toned....



Talk about incentive to win your National Championships.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

bike is beautiful but holy crap that kit is atrocious.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

well, it's certainly not boring!


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Its how I feel at the top of climbs....like someone just stepped on me and left footprints on my chest.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

there's a bright side - if a rider crashes and tears the butt out of the shorts no one will be able to tell...


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

At least no one will know if their riders shat themselves.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Those are the worst i have ever seen - Including the old Mapei etc.

Funny thing is whatever is written in red - which is supposed to jump out from the jersey cannot be read - real bad marketing there.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Sylint said:


> bike is beautiful but holy crap that kit is atrocious.


i agree...i'd totally rock a gold fuji


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I've never seen a kit that looked like that before. Points for originality?????


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

will look like the annual nakedbikeride.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am beginning to think this is a joke - that is not really the kit.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

My Eyes!

[da googles do nothing!]


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Travesty.









Not only are the colors hideous but the crotch is disgusting.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Reminds me of the Foot Clan from the old Ninja Turtles cartoons...


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Omfg!!!*

I would nominate this as the worst kit ever! In fact, you know that it's bad when it makes every other kit that you _thought_ was the ugliest kit ever actually look good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

piano said:


> I would nominate this as the worst kit ever! In fact, you know that it's bad when it makes every other kit that you _thought_ was the ugliest kit ever actually look good!


How true, I've not liked several things about the new kits this year but I would take any of them in a heart beat over this. Its almost as if this was designed to make everyone else feel better about themselves.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

After seeing that team pic - I'd want out of my contract.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

And I thought no one could do worse than AG2R 2009.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*probably not*



Sasquatch said:


> And I thought no one could do worse than AG2R 2009.


Hey! I think I liked that one. :blush2:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Love 'em. A total, complete, diametric opposite from the usual humdrum.. Deliriously un-sober.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

wow...


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Don't care for the kit either but that bike is smokin hot!! Luv the lines & that paint job, wow! Know what? Even though that kit is not everyone's cup of tea, its going to be easy to spot the riders & the better to get their sponsor promoted. So maybe that was their plan all along.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> And I thought no one could do worse than AG2R 2009.



haha I also agree with the poster above who liked the 2009 AG2R kit.... I know brown is an odd colour in cycling nowadays, but I think they pulled it off with class and style!.... 

I still think this Footon-Servetto kit could be made 80% better if they just changed the tint of the colour to more of a bronzy-gold rather than a fleshy-gold.... the design of the kit other than the colour isn't too bad!


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

kytyree said:


> Travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The front padding was wind tunnel tested and approved to decrease drag co-efficiencies +/- 5KPH

It's code name is Chasity Belt.:thumbsup:


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

That or this kit is now a huuuuge incentive for riders to win their national championships....


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I just threw up a little. In my mouth...
I wonder who the idiot was that decided that beige was a good color for team kit?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It's growing on me.........


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

*In case of emergency is there someone we can notify?*



thechriswebb said:


> It's growing on me.........


Is that a good thing?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

The color isn't really my biggest problem with it. The freaking codpiece is.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The design on the jersey is cool it's just that hideous color.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

when the thread opened and the picture flashed.. for 1 second I thought they were naked with those funky tan-lines from another recent post.. then i realized they were wearing flesh color kits.

That kit is pretty embarrassing to wear.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

kytyree said:


> Travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just to bring this picture to this page :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, I get it.
Someone is trying to make the Radio Shack kit look better 
by producing this tan travesty.

Mission accomplished!


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm speechless. Who designed this kit...Ray Charles?


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

My only beef is the color. Needs to scream gold, not "tan" or whatever color that is. The asymmetric bib coloring is pretty sweet. Depending on how it looks in real life, I may be interested in getting one of these kits. Gold is awesome.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Love the bike hate the kit...that is all kthanks bye


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

my lord

0/10


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

When you are wearing a kit that is the color of baby poo and makes it look like you've got a big honkin' wiener-bullseye on the front... you gotta be trying to podium every single time.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I heard that their team vehicles were going to be offlease UPS trucks & cars.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*will make each rider*

ride harder in hopes of getting signed to a different team


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree w/The Round Mound of Rebound, Sir Charles Barkley...turrable!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

That is SO awesome! (awesome awful, I mean...)
THIS is why Al Gore invented the internet(s)!!
I needed a laugh.
Thanks for posting that, Mootsie!:thumbsup:


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

RRRoubaix said:


> Thanks for posting that, Mootsie!:thumbsup:


We haven't slept since


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

If it's brown flush it down!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*My great grandfather called*

He wants his Coney Island bathing suit back.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

so jealous. next year i need to design my team's kits to make us look all naked.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

picture for a new page!


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

wow that's a terrible getup. who designed this and worse...who approved it??? i guess the footprint was a kick from kareem to the chest...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Amazingly, not more than five minutes ago, that same color came out of my butt.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

And the ugly kit just crossed the line first on stage 3 TDU.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

jd3 said:


> And the ugly kit just crossed the line first on stage 3 TDU.


Good for them


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't find a news report anywhere yet. Who was it?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

manuel cardoso

not a brown kit fortunately


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Whew! Thank God, a national champion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

jd3 said:


> And the ugly kit just crossed the line first on stage 3 TDU.


Since that rider is the Portugese Champion, the ugly kit didn't take the win, he's one of the lucky ones not riding in the panty hose/footprint outfit.

Rumor is he went to the front trying to avoid having to look at any of his mates.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

kytyree said:


> Since that rider is the Portugese Champion, the ugly kit didn't take the win, he's one of the lucky ones not riding in the panty hose/footprint outfit.
> 
> Rumor is he went to the front trying to avoid having to look at any of his mates.


Did anyone else think for a moment that there is a nude or semi-nude guy riding in a peloton for a moment while watching TDU? Or is it just me?

For a second I thought there was a streaker who joined a peloton on a bike. Only to realize it was one of those fugly skin-colored shorts the guys are wearing. They should film them only from their left, never from their right side.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Those black and yellow helmets they're wearing aren't helping things either.


----------



## JayZee (Sep 3, 2008)

The Competitive Cyclist blogger found the inspiration for this kit at the .36 second mark:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsSoX6qB9N0#t=0m25s

Classic!


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

JayZee said:


> The Competitive Cyclist blogger found the inspiration for this kit at the .36 second mark:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsSoX6qB9N0#t=0m25s
> 
> Classic!


OMG, thats brilliant!!! Good eye.


----------



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Looks like the work of a bad laundress*

Forgot the bleach?


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Bruce Lee fans?


----------

